# Opinions on Audio Settings



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I have a Pioneer VSX-1020-K, and I'm looking to get the most out of the audio settings. If any of you have the time to voice your opinions, please do. I know that in the end, it'll be up to my ears, but I thought this could be a fun way to learn something about tweaking. Anyway, here is the manual, just let me know why you would set something a certain way. The audio settings start on page 67.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> I have a Pioneer VSX-1020-K, and I'm looking to get the most out of the audio settings. If any of you have the time to voice your opinions, please do. I know that in the end, it'll be up to my ears, but I thought this could be a fun way to learn something about tweaking. Anyway, here is the manual, just let me know why you would set something a certain way. The audio settings start on page 67.


Hello,
What Speakers are you using? With the 1020 having MCACC, I am not really sure aside from Bass and Treble that can be really tweaked. Compared to a standard EQ, MCACC offers a far more advanced EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

These are my speakers, but in a 7.1 setup.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You defiantly need to keep low bass away from the Kefs; I own/used a set of KHT 2005.2 "eggs," and anything below 80Hz can damage the drivers. I'd probably stick with the room eq settings; the auto set-up is probably crossing over the speakers to the sub at around 100-120Hz. That's a bit high for the sub, but is probably best for the speakers. You could try a setting of ~80Hz; I used that without trouble, but it IS pushing what the Kefs can actually do (bass-wise, that is).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more with Gary. I am honestly shocked they are rated down to 80hz given how small they are. KEF makes excellent Speakers and I am especially fond of their larger Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Also, the manual _clearly_ warns against a crossover setting lower than 80Hz; when I was using the Kefs for my HT, auto set-up assigned a crossover point of 110Hz to the speakers. That's probably about right. 

I still use two of them as rears, but I have a passive NHT "sub" that handles everything from ~100Hz to 50Hz or so. These little eggs sound great, but they can not reproduce low bass. Be careful with the crossover setting.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I currently have the crossover at 150hz, the options in that range are 80/100/150... I had it at 100hz and I'm just testing the 150hz, they recommend 120. The crossover knob on the Kube 2 is turned all the way to 140hz, so maybe I should set the crossover on the receiver to 100hz?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I'm also trying to understand settings like the LFE, DRC, Center Width, Center Image, and Virtual Height (among others). I have all these random options and no real understanding of how to use them.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Nothing? :scratchhead:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> I'm also trying to understand settings like the LFE, DRC, Center Width, Center Image, and Virtual Height (among others). I have all these random options and no real understanding of how to use them.


LFE is Low Frequency Effects, the .1 that we love. LFE level (or gain) controls the bass level. I'm not familiar with DRC. Center width, center image, and virtual height have no "correct" setting, mess with them until you find YOUR preference.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

DRC is Dynamic Range Control when Pioneer uses the term for VSX 1020. It only affects Dolby 5.1 and Dolby Tru-HD with a dial-norm flag present on the sound track and Auto is the default. There are only a few titles that incorporate DRC for Dolby Tru-HD, Iron Man being one of them so turning it off is OK or leave it at auto.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> I currently have the crossover at 150hz, the options in that range are 80/100/150... I had it at 100hz and I'm just testing the 150hz, they recommend 120. The crossover knob on the Kube 2 is turned all the way to 140hz, so maybe I should set the crossover on the receiver to 100hz?


I think that 100Hz would be a good setting; it's a bit higher than what is optimum (=/<80Hz), but shouldn't make the sub too "boomey."


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

From Pioneer:

DCR=Dynamic Range Control--->described in post above.

Center Width--->spreads the signal from just the center to include the L & R speakers. IMHO I would NOT use this.

DIMEN=Dimension--->spreads the surround signal to the L & R mains...again, I would NOT use this setting.

CIMG=Center Image--->"adjusts center image to create a wider stereo effect with vocals." This is probably a lot like the Center Width but focuses on specific frequencies in the "vocal range."

Some people like these "enhancements" and there is no harm in trying them. I've found that they work sporadically at best and never use them myself.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

DRC would be Dynamic Range Control or a compression utility which in the case of your KEF's would definitely help you to keep from over driving them... It basically makes the loudest parts of the sound softer and the quiet passages louder for a conistent / less dynamic signal input.... especially if your into higher volume levels.... Other than this I agree ... use the microphone and set up with the room calibration...


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Thank you all. I ran the calibration over the weekend and it set me to 150hz (should I set it at 100hz?). I will leave everything in the off/auto/neutral position, since I don't want to mess with what the director wants me to hear.

Again, thanks. I like getting the opinions of everyone here.


----------

